# Eastern Red Cedar for Outdoor project?



## LearningAsIGo (Mar 8, 2011)

I would really like an arbor with an outdoor swing attached similar to this. I was thinking of using cedar since that seems to be a good outdoor wood. It doesn't have to be clear and knot free since I will most likely paint, but painting rules out pressure treated lumber.

I found this and the prices are great. I don't know if that is a good or bad thing. What are the differences between different types of cedar? Is eastern red cedar an acceptable wood to use outdoors. Will it hold screws well and be able to support the hardware necessary to safely hang a swing?


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't really help you on the different types of cedar, but why do you say painting rules out pressure treated lumber? I have painted pressure treated wood before without any problems. I would probably use it in your case too, rather than cover up nicer wood with paint.


----------



## LearningAsIGo (Mar 8, 2011)

I have tried to research whether or not you can paint PT wood and a majority of what I've read has said that you can't. That the wood is too wet for the paint to properly adhere. Or you need to wait 3-6 months for it to dry and while waiting it will warp and twist while it's drying. I've read that you can paint Kiln Dried Pressure Treated wood but not sure where you buy that.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Eastern Red Cedar (ERC) is a GREAT outdoor wood. The heartwood is very rot resistant; however the white sapwood will rot away if unprotected.

It is a soft wood (softer than pine), so through bolts are a better choice for critical fasteners (such as eyebolts to hang swings from, etc).

It is naturally insect resistant, and it dries very quickly. I would not be afraid to use it at all, but I would probably choose an oil based paint, instead of a latex.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have painted a lot of treated yellow pine with quality latex paint and it has held up as well as untreated (or better). One piece even gets hosed down daily by the sprinkler system! Used Kelly Moore paint if that matters.


----------



## LearningAsIGo (Mar 8, 2011)

gfadvm, did you wait a few months before painting the treated wood?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

No, I painted it as soon as it was put together. (flypen for my doves which has been out in the weather for 17 years now-can't repaint easily because it is covered with 1/2" mesh aviary wire)


----------

